# HR personnel not knowing what certified means



## ealasaid76 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bumped into a problem with an HR representative/recruiter, where they said I wasn't certified, when I do have a CPC-A.  Technically I'm certified, but I didn't drop my 'A' yet.

Did anyone else run into that problem?

How do you deal with it?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Sep 24, 2010)

I would question them on this.  Were they possibly referring to lack of experience or did they not understand what the "A" is?  Take the time to educate them.  They may appreciate your initiative and take another look at your qualifications.

Good luck!


----------



## ealasaid76 (Sep 25, 2010)

They didn't understand what the A meant, I think.  They didn't think I was certified, because I had the A.  I did inform them that I was certified.  They  did question experience, but then submitted my application to the hiring manager, to let them make the decision on whether or not I would be qualified.  So...I guess I did educate them.


----------

